# Bibliotheken in Codesys fehlen



## Jumpinjack (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. 
Arbeite mit Codesys 2.3.9. Nun muss ich für ein Programm die standard.lib Bibliothek einbinden, kann sie aber nirgends finden. Habe mit der Suchfunktion von WIndows nach .lib Dateien gesucht aber nichts gefunden. 

Kann man sich die Bibliotheken irgendwo herunterladen? 
Bei 3S-Software gibts die nur in Verbindung mit der Demoversion.


----------



## gravieren (23 Juli 2010)

Hi

CoDeSys ist immer eine Vollversion.

Für die jeweilige Hardware benötigst du die sogenannten Targets.


Endung *.TRG.
Diese bekommst du z.b. wenn du von Wago die "CoDeSys" kaufst.




Die sollte beim installieren dabei sein.

Ups, bei mir ist diese unter C:\Programme\WAGO Software\Library

Könnte sein, dass diese erst Wago oder "andere" installieren.


Gruss Karl


----------

